# Round sink cover / chopping board, has yours fell to bits?



## pauwilson (May 24, 2005)

My one did and no amount of glue could fix in. Nipped into Ikea and what did they have, a 38cm round lazy susan for 6 quid.

Got it home, removed the rotating bit (but you could leave it on hanging inside the sink), put some felt pen on the little rubber lugs on the sink and offered board up - removed, drilled 4mm holes/indentations where the pen imprints were and hey presto it fits and the rubber lugs keep it in place. 

Not perfect, could be doing with a little shaving off the edge to make it fit really securely but I am happy with it. If you were really fussy then a little bit of work with a router would make it almost identical to the original. 

Oh, the proper one is 31 quid plus postage from CAK.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

You can also get plastic versions made of the same white high density polythene as normal kitchen chopping boards and the right size and shape to fit the sink, with the cutout. We have had ours for a few years now - I think it came from Swift via Marquis when we bought the van.

Probably safer if it is going to be used as a chopping board in these days of worries about food hygiene. Wood seems to have gone out of favour for such purposes.


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi.

I have broken two of these sink covers when we first had the van. We now don't miss it.

steve & ann. --------------- teensvan.


----------

